

How to intern in Silicon Valley (and get a J1 visa) - jorde
http://blog.jorilallo.com/post/17144715009/how-to-intern-in-silicon-valley-and-get-a-j1-visa

======
Erandir
Can you pay your cost of living with the salary? In how far does it differ
from standard job salary? I could imagine this is very hard without reserve
assets.

~~~
jorde
Depends on the salary. As the demand is so high I would try to negotiate a
proper intern salary which is still lower that regular >$80k paycheck for
engineers.

------
lee337
Excellent post! BUNAC (<http://www.bunac.org>) also sponsor J-1 visas...

